# APR Stage 2 Questions



## calducce (May 6, 2013)

Hi All, 

I recently upgraded my 2013 TT-RS to an APR Stage 2. I have the full Turboback exhaust system. 

I have two questions, not only because I'm new to the mod, but I'm new to the car. I've only had it for a couple months. 

#1: This morning for the first time since I've had the mod (did it last week) I wanted to see what my 0-60 was like and so had my digital stopwatch ready and was pretty excited to see what sort of realworld gains I had (stock I was getting about 4.2 seconds in my best run out of a dig). I was a bit shocked when in first gear the car stuttered twice (both times with an audible pop). Now, mind you, I have traction control on and the pops seemed to correlate to the traction warning light I was getting on this console. My question: Is this normal for the TTRS? Does it cut boost/throttle that aggressively in when TC kicks in? I'm just trying to determine if it sound like I need to get it looked at by my turner or if I'm just being paranoid and I just had TC kick in aggressively. Oh, temp was 62 degrees and I'm in Austin, TX. My drive to work is about 15 minutes and I was nearly to work when I hit a stretch of road that is usually safe with no cars around so I can do my launches. I could very well have had unusually cold tires today too. I know I'm probably answering my own question here but I could use some feedback from experienced TT-RS owners with tunes. Thank you! 

#2: Have any of you logged 0-60 times with your Stage 2 mod? The car feels a lot more punchy but the times that I have done some trivial timing (I wasn't experiencing power cutoff that time) it seems like my 0-60 isn't much better than what I got before the tune which leads me to believe that if I'm looking for 0-60 times, doing it with TC on is counterproductive (which is probably obvious to some of you guys but remember I'm a noob with this car. I'm also used to muscle cars with superchargers (I have a GT500 as well) so the lag up front is still taking some getting used to). 

I freakin love my TT-RS and I just want to make sure it is healthy and I am looking at it with the right perspective. Please be gentle with me for my first post  

Thanks!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Yep, sound like traction control is cutting in to limit wheel spin and thus reducing power. You'll want sport mode on and TC/ESP fully off (hold the switch for several seconds) to get the best 0-60 times.


----------



## calducce (May 6, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yep, sound like traction control is cutting in to limit wheel spin and thus reducing power. You'll want sport mode on and TC/ESP fully off (hold the switch for several seconds) to get the best 0-60 times.


 Thanks JohnLZ7W. I'll give it a whirl with the TC/ESP fully off as you suggest. (which means I'll need to warm the tires up a bit if I want to stay alive )


----------



## calducce (May 6, 2013)

So, with my noob question out of the way: 

What 0-60 times are you fellow APR Stage 2 TT-RS drivers getting?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't worry about having the TC off or in sport mode. The car will go wherever you want and you don't need to heat the tires --> It's not a muscle rwd car  

I constantly drive with TC in sport mode (even in town) on different surfaces and I have much more hp than a stage 1. 
You may also try launching in TC sport (which allows you to do everything you want) or TC off.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

calducce said:


> Thanks JohnLZ7W. I'll give it a whirl with the TC/ESP fully off as you suggest. (which means I'll need to warm the tires up a bit if I want to stay alive )


 +1


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

cipsony said:


> Don't worry about having the TC off or in sport mode. The car will go wherever you want and you don't need to heat the tires --> It's not a muscle rwd car
> 
> I constantly drive with TC in sport mode (even in town) on different surfaces and I have much more hp than a stage 1.
> You may also try launching in TC sport (which allows you to do everything you want) or TC off.


 Almost forgot, If you don't have a vbox it doesn't matter. 

So far the fastest stage 1&2 on vbox are the MRC and Revo DSG cars with ~3s to 62mph. 

Some of the manual owners have problems with the clutch (me including) so we can't time this.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

My previous sports cars were RWD also and the all wheel things is a different animal. I am still not very good at it. For me I have yet to get the tires to spin which I think is a good thing, but launching is strange. I hope to go to a track soon and get some pro instruction on this. 

FYI: Me and two other guys are in Houston and I think there may be another Austin guy on this forum. It would be VERY cool is we could all get together at a track someday soon. There are several around Houston and at least one in Austin. Personally, I would have no problem driving to Austin for a weekend. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## calducce (May 6, 2013)

cipsony said:


> Almost forgot, If you don't have a vbox it doesn't matter.
> 
> So far the fastest stage 1&2 on vbox are the MRC and Revo DSG cars with ~3s to 62mph.
> 
> Some of the manual owners have problems with the clutch (me including) so we can't time this.


 3 seconds. that's pretty awesome. Then again, that's the benefit on gets with auto on cars like this P. You're right though. I'd definitely want a more technical solution for recording times. A stopwatch is pretty ghetto and there is a lot of the "human factor" involved where I'm never going to be consistent with my starts and stops. I think a buddy of mine still has a vbox that he used to get timing on his camaro. Seeing as they are around $300 before shipping cost to the US I think I'll ask him about borrowing his. LOL


----------



## calducce (May 6, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> My previous sports cars were RWD also and the all wheel things is a different animal. I am still not very good at it. For me I have yet to get the tires to spin which I think is a good thing, but launching is strange. I hope to go to a track soon and get some pro instruction on this.
> 
> FYI: Me and two other guys are in Houston and I think there may be another Austin guy on this forum. It would be VERY cool is we could all get together at a track someday soon. There are several around Houston and at least one in Austin. Personally, I would have no problem driving to Austin for a weekend.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


 I would LOVE to go to the track with some fellow Texans! I agree with you on the RWD/AWD switch. I should be honest too. I made a statement about not being used to the lag, but in a powerful RWD car with a short wheelbase we have another form of lag called not hooking up with the ground at all! HAHAH. My cobra boasts 3.9s 0-60 (according to ford) but I'd be suprised if I ever got better than 4.5 seconds given the wheel spin. They should just say "we got these numbers with slicks" haha. I'm certain my TT-RS smokes the cobra now. Being able to deliver pretty much all of your available power after parasitic loss to the wheels is something I haven't ever experienced in my life. 

IT'S GLORIUS! 

And, at the end of the day. Times don't translate to happiness, the feeling that my car is super stable and responsive is what gives me the day long fixed grin . (compare with the cobra where each day feels like a roll of the dice with my life).


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

calducce said:


> I would LOVE to go to the track with some fellow Texans! I agree with you on the RWD/AWD switch. I should be honest too. I made a statement about not being used to the lag, but in a powerful RWD car with a short wheelbase we have another form of lag called not hooking up with the ground at all! HAHAH. My cobra boasts 3.9s 0-60 (according to ford) but I'd be suprised if I ever got better than 4.5 seconds given the wheel spin. They should just say "we got these numbers with slicks" haha. I'm certain my TT-RS smokes the cobra now. Being able to deliver pretty much all of your available power after parasitic loss to the wheels is something I haven't ever experienced in my life.
> 
> IT'S GLORIUS!
> 
> And, at the end of the day. Times don't translate to happiness, the feeling that my car is super stable and responsive is what gives me the day long fixed grin . (compare with the cobra where each day feels like a roll of the dice with my life).


 I could not agree more. Its all a matter of refinement and building a better mouse trap. Having experienced a lot of RWD cars, I just cannot understand the argument that some make about RWD being better than AWD. It just seems obvious to me that 4 wheels of rubber is going to transfer power to the ground better than 2. My RWD cars are all about getting wider and wider tires in the back. Why? To get more rubber on the road. Having said that, I do still love the predictable fishtailing and other sliding characteristics of a RWD car, but only when you are trying to do it, otherwise it is pretty scary. 

As for tracking lets communicate via PM's and see if we can get a group together. That would be a lot of fun. I am a 100% novice when it comes to the track and I would like to do a 1 or 2 day course for my first time. If you and the others don't need or want to do that, I can do it on my own and then we can schedule another time when we are all out independent.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

cipsony said:


> Don't worry about having the TC off or in sport mode. The car will go wherever you want and you don't need to heat the tires --> It's not a muscle rwd car


 Why would you leave TC on if you were trying to achieve the best 0-60 times? You don't want the ECU to cut power when the wheels slip on launch because it will cut power way more than needed and it'll take the engine time to recover lost power and boost.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Why would you leave TC on if you were trying to achieve the best 0-60 times? You don't want the ECU to cut power when the wheels slip on launch because it will cut power way more than needed and it'll take the engine time to recover lost power and boost.


 I agree. It seems like a perfectly executed launch will produce better results than with the ECU intrusion.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> Almost forgot, If you don't have a vbox it doesn't matter.
> 
> So far the fastest stage 1&2 on vbox are the MRC and Revo DSG cars with ~3s to 62mph.
> 
> Some of the manual owners have problems with the clutch (me including) so we can't time this.


 APR stage 2 v-box verified manual car 0-60 in 3.3 secs. 

Apr stage 3 v-box verified manual 0-60 in 2.8 secs (that was with the first revision kit with the little turbo)


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

cipsony said:


> Almost forgot, If you don't have a vbox it doesn't matter.
> 
> So far the fastest stage 1&2 on vbox are the MRC and Revo DSG cars with ~3s to 62mph.
> 
> Some of the manual owners have problems with the clutch (me including) so we can't time this.


 are you not using an uprated Sachs clutch ?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> are you not using an uprated Sachs clutch ?


 No. I never changed the clutch


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Poverty said:


> APR stage 2 v-box verified manual car 0-60 in 3.3 secs.
> 
> Apr stage 3 v-box verified manual 0-60 in 2.8 secs (that was with the first revision kit with the little turbo)


 2.8 is just insane for a manual. Jonny is a beast!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am pretty sure that you can use a ross tech cable to log your times if you know anyone that has one.
If you are going to be tuning and playing with the car You may want to get one for yourself . they can be very handy and you can log a lot of different info about the car.


----------

